
Speculation over fate of missing Dutchman linked to WikiLeaks - pmoriarty
https://www.theguardian.com/media/2018/sep/14/speculation-over-fate-of-missing-dutchman-linked-to-wikileaks
======
robotbikes
In case anyone wants to find the book he co-wrote there is a link on the co
authors site ([https://www.libertyhumanrights.org.uk/liberty-team/silkie-
ca...](https://www.libertyhumanrights.org.uk/liberty-team/silkie-carlo)) it is
called Information Security for Journalists. I hope that he is ok and just
decided to go off the grid as some of his friends speculate.

------
forapurpose
Before you take the headline too literally, much of the story is accusations
from his friends that Wikileaks is exaggerating his relationship with them in
order to create controversy, and that Wikileaks is only one of many
organizations he advised.

 _The Dutchman’s friends have accused Wikileaksof using his disappearance for
its own benefit, and are upset that some media reports have unquestioningly
repeated the organisation’s claim was an Assange “associate”. ...

“I hate how overblown Arjen’s Wikileaks connection is becoming,” said one,
Ancilla van der Leest. “He advised many parties and journalistic organisations
on infosecurity. In this light he was also a ‘Reuters associate’.”_

and

 _Carlo, who is also the director of Big Brother Watch, tweeted: “WikiLeaks
might want to make this sound like it’s about them, but it is not ... It makes
me, and others, feel sick to my stomach to see Arjen being missing /out of
contact reported like a WikiLeaks murder mystery.”_

